# IGF LR3 - Is there just 2 brands?



## Mac (Jun 25, 2004)

Chaps

Is it really just Omega and Muscle Research? They seem to have an oligopoloy on the market place with their prices?

Thanks


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

there are other sources on the net but why risk it I always stick with omega good price wise, and you know your getting a good product, and service has always been spot on


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

agree with above, good stuff, reliable, postage etc and price I am happy with


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm pretty sure they are relabelled chinese mate....I used to get mine direct from china, but tbh I don't rate it that much...


----------



## Mac (Jun 25, 2004)

Does it work honsetly cos its pretty price just to get a couple of inches on my tiddler biceps


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

omega's great, got it 2days after payment


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Mac said:


> Does it work honsetly cos its pretty price just to get a couple of inches on my tiddler biceps


It works but it isnt that great.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mac said:


> Does it work honsetly cos its pretty price just to get a couple of inches on my tiddler biceps


never gonna get inches to your biceps, IGF-1LR3 does work but the expectations placed on it is wrong you will see at best 3-4lbs over a year and that is when the muscle is matured never see inches...


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I think IGF used long term is the only way. 3-4X weekly for 8 weeks then 4 weeks off and so on after a year to 18 month of good nutrition and intense training you will noticed a changed, with or without test or what ever else used.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> never gonna get inches to your biceps, IGF-1LR3 does work but the expectations placed on it is wrong you will see at best 3-4lbs over a year and that is when the muscle is matured never see inches...


lol. every time you type that you can tell more and more you've done it a good few times before.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Mac (Jun 25, 2004)

So do I need to buy Bac water with it and mix up a big vial. Nnot sure that im doing. Did you get that feeling:whistling:

Not sure what needles tom use amd how many times to injet in to each site in the bicep each week (in kow there are 6). Is is once every day e very site per week?or once per sit per week?

Sorry for all then questions?

Do I buy any othe meds that go with it. I have 6 months if HGH and plentyl test

Thanks to you all for yur support.


----------

